# Blu-ray Recommendation - Buying Black Friday



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

Everyone,
Black Friday is coming up so I plan on picking up a decent Blu-ray player to go with my Anthem AVM-30 which is capable of applying BM to the 7.1 ch analog inputs. I plan on holding on to the Anthem for a bit and I already have a pretty good Oppo DV-983H that I use for my DVD collection. Now it's time to upgrade my system to include Blu-ray so Black Friday is a good time to pick up a deal on a player. What are your reccomendations on players available that output HD audio via the 7.1 ch outputs? I'm open for anything except a Sony because I've had a bad experience with that brand and wont buy any of their disc players. My budget for a blu-ray player is under $300. Thanks.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, we've been talking about this some on another thread. I believe there are samsung and lg models that have good marks for sound quality, and have the outputs you need (I would too if I bought one). Both are sitting around $280-300 I believe right now, so...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You well might want to stick with OPPO. Their BDP-83 is one of the most popular and enthusiastically received players that has been released. Just Monday, they formally announced a Special Edition version of the BDP-83 the BDP-83SE.

The SE model's upgrade is specifically for analogue audio and utilizes a 32 Bit Sabre chipset and upgraded power supply. The SE is 799 while the BDP-83 is 499.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

My budget is $300 and I'm kinda looking for a stand alone player for Blu-ray only. Your suggestion would probably work if only I could sell the Oppo SD player for a decent price and move up to the Oppo BR.
Anyway, I stumbled across a thread mentioning the Samsug BD-3600 player. Anyone now if they are selling yet or does anyone own one?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There is a healthy resale market for your DV-983H. In fact you should be able to get more than enough to offset the difference in price for the base model.

If not wanting to sell the DV-983, there are a number of players available for under 300 Dollars. As you pointed out, Black Friday is looming and there should be some amazing deals on BDP's if you can hold out until then. You might also want to go by your Best Buy to see if there are any Pioneer BDP-51's or BDP-05's still available. These were 600 and 800 Dollars originally respectively. Now 51's are selling for under 150 Dollars and 05's around 200 Dollars. Excellent build quality and sound quality. Only real negative is load times. Something which the OPPO excels in with some of the fastest load times on the market.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## southworth (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks again Jack. I'll look into it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I know you mentioned that you were looking for a standalone, but for $300, you should consider a PS3 for all the added functionality and fantastic blu-ray performance.


----------



## Blktre (Sep 11, 2008)

The Panny BD80 should fit the bill nicely. Even has 5.1/7.1 analog outs for HD Audio for use if you don't have HDMI on your processor.


----------

